# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Welche Musik DVD,CD habt ihr in letzter Zeit gekauft

## schiene

Ich habe heute gerade eine Briefsendung aus Japan erhalten.Inhalt,eine von mir gekaufte DVD mit dem Konzert von Cream in der Royal Albert Hall 2005.Einfach nur geil wie die alten Herren abrocken.

Hier noch dazu eine Kritik aus der Süddeutschen Zeitung:
Eines der großen Lieder in der Geschichte der populären Musik heißt "Badge", also "Abzeichen" oder "Marke". Es stammt von der Gruppe Cream, einem der erfolgreichen Trios der späten sechziger Jahre, und ist ein Symbolstück der verhaltenen Kraft. Tief und grollend kommt der Bass daher, klettert schwer, aber geschmeidig die Tonleiter hinauf, um, auf der Oktave angelangt, wie ein übermütiger junger Spund wieder herunterzuhüpfen. Machtvoll ist auch der Gesang, getragen von einem weichen, runden Tenor: "I told you not to wander 'round in the dark." Und selten hat es in der populären Musik einen ähnlich effizienten Umgang mit der Dynamik gegeben - mindestens eineinhalb Takte lang wird nach der zweiten Strophe geschwiegen, bis die Gitarre wieder einsetzt und das Thema gleichsam rückwärts spielt, wobei die Töne nun durch die rotierenden Lautsprecher eines Leslie-Kabinetts geleitet werden, so dass sie klingen, als hätten Überirdische einen Chor auf den Achtzylindermotor angestimmt. 

An ihrer Kraft muss diese Gruppe zugrunde gegangen sein, im November 1968, als der Bassist sein Instrument wie einen Schlagstock in die Hand nahm und damit auf das Gerät des Schlagzeugers eindrosch. Dabei mag es nur um einen verpassten Einsatz gegangen sein, aber zugleich hatte der Gitarrist davon geträumt, kein Gott der Virtuosität mehr sein zu müssen, sondern ganz einfache, kleine, traurige Lieder spielen zu dürfen. Was er denn auch bald tat, wodurch er reich und berühmt wurde, während die beiden anderen weniger spektakulären Karrieren nachgehen mussten. 

Jack Bruce, der Bassist von Cream, ist unlängst in die Weltliteratur eingegangen. In "Saturday", dem vor einigen Monaten auch auf Deutsch erschienenen Roman von Ian McEwan, gibt er Theo, dem Sohn des Helden, einem achtzehnjährigen, höchst talentierten jungen Mann, Unterricht auf der Bluesgitarre. Die Begegnung mit dieser Musik stellt einen der innigsten Augenblicke in diesem Buch dar: "Es gibt diese seltenen Momente, in denen Musiker gemeinsam an etwas rühren, das wunderbarer als alles ist, was sie je zuvor in Proben und Auftritten gefunden haben, etwas, das über bloße Zusammenarbeit und technisches Können hinausgeht, das die Ausdruckskraft ihrer Musik so gelöst und attraktiv wie Freundschaft oder Liebe wirken lässt." Dieses musikalische Bewusstsein von glücklicher Nähe ist so stark, daß es in "Saturday" drei Generationen, Großvater, Vater und Sohn zusammenbringt, im "Traum einer Gemeinschaft", die mit den letzten Tönen wieder entschwindet. Im Mai dieses Jahres hat die Gruppe Cream wieder ein paar Konzerte gegeben, in der Londoner Royal Albert Hall, am selben Ort, an dem man sich knapp dreißig Jahre zuvor vom Publikum verabschiedet hatte. Gespielt wurde die Musik, mit der die Gruppe damals vier Langspielplatten hatte füllen können und die seitdem in Endlosschleifen durch die Radiosender ziehen, die sich dem classic rock widmen: "Badge", "White Room" und "Born Under a Bad Sign". Von diesem Konzert ist nun ein Film erschienen, eine DVD mit vorzüglicher Klangqualität, die, in einer ungewöhnlich ruhigen, gelassenen, ganz auf die Musiker konzentrierten Regie nachvollziehbar werden lässt, aus welchem Stoff jener "Traum von Gemeinschaft" tatsächlich gewebt ist: Geschaffen wird er aus dem Blues und dessen Pentatonik, aus schlichtem Material also, aus einem Sandkorn, und das Wunder tritt ein, wenn das Spiel mit den Abweichungen, mit dynamischen Verschiebungen, kurzen Stops und kühnen Harmoniewechseln zu einem einzigen, ebenso soliden wie luftigen Klanggebäude, zu einer höchst kunstvollen, aber mühelos wirkenden Verführung wird. Sie reicht dann weit über den Rand der Bühne hinaus. 

Selbstverständlich ist das Alter der Musiker unübersehbar. Sie sind sechzig und älter. Bei Eric Clapton hängt das unrasierte Kinn herab, und wenn er sich mit seiner Gitarre nach vorne beugt, was er oft tut, dann ähnelt er einem der bekannten amerikanischen Soldaten, die ihre Fahne auf Iwo Jima in den Schlamm rammen. Ginger Baker, der Schlagzeuger, hat auf seinem Schemel etwas von einem militanten Greis. Wenn er die Litanei von "Pressed Rat and Warthog" absingt, in scharfem Londoner Dialekt, dann erkennt man noch den gewesenen Radrennfahrer in ihm, den ehemaligen italienischen Olivenbauern und Pferdezüchter in Colorado (Polopferde sind es gewesen, und nicht viele). Aber man ahnt auch schon, dass dieser bleiche, hagere Kerl eines Tages der Albtraum seiner Pfleger sein wird. 

Und Jack Bruce? Dieser faltige Pumuckels mit dem wirren Haar, dieser müde, dünne, kranke Mann, der immer wieder, auch in Augenblicken höchster Dynamik, einen Hocker braucht, um unter der Anstrengung nicht zusammenzusinken? Ein wenig zersaust und verbittert wirkt er, mit schmalem, nach unten gezogenen Mund, doch dann schaut er hinüber zu Eric Clapton, und in diesem schnellen Blick liegt so viel Begeisterung, so viel Energie und auch Vertrauen, dass alle Gebrechen abzufallen scheinen von diesen dreien - und nichts übrig bleibt außer der Lust an dieser Musik. 

Welche Errungenschaft eine DVD gegenüber einer Schallplatte darstellen kann, wie viel mehr es zu erleben gibt, wenn man Musik im Augenblick ihrer Entstehung auch betrachten kann, wird hier sinnfällig. Da stehen drei Männlein auf der riesigen Bühne eines gewaltigen Konzertsaals. Der Bassist schlägt sein Instrument, anstatt es zu zupfen, und plötzlich versteht man, warum er klingt, wie er klingt: Er haut die Quinten, macht absichtlich Krach, damit das harmonische Fundament unter dem Gitarrensolo nicht zu dünn wird. Eric Clapton hingegen bewegt seine Finger mit einer Lässigkeit, als passte alles, was je zu sagen wäre, auf den fünften und siebten Bund einer Gitarre. Und das linke Hosenbein des Schlagzeugers ist nach oben geschlagen, so dass der Blick frei ist auf den weißen Unterschenkel, der in einer schwarzen Socke steckt und diese wiederum in einem schon etwas abgetragenen schwarzen, staubigen Straßenschuh. Diese Details, die man nicht hören kann, die man sehen muss, sind nicht unwesentlich. Sie erzählen eine Geschichte: von der Beständigkeit dieser Musik und davon, wie sie der Hinfälligkeit der Musiker und des Publikums Paroli bietet. 

Natürlich ist auch diese Musik nicht mehr ganz dieselbe, die sie vor dreißig Jahren war. Die Lautsprechertürme von Marshall sind verschwunden, das ganze Bauwerk ist feiner, ökonomischer geworden, das Spiel mit der Kraft ist nicht mehr auf schiere Überwältigung, sondern auf Überzeugung angelegt. Es braucht lange, bis zum Schlagzeugsolo in "Toad" auf der zweiten Scheibe, bis Ginger Baker zeigt, welche Synkopengewitter er auf zwei Basstrommeln noch immer anstellen kann. Vor dreißig Jahren hätte er keine fünf Minuten gewartet. Zuweilen, erzählt der Romancier Ian McEwan von Theo, dem Schüler von Jack Bruce, erlaube die Musik den flüchtigen Blick "auf eine unmögliche Welt, in der man alles, was man besitzt, fortgibt und doch nichts verliert". Das ist Kitsch, gewiss. Und hält doch die Welt zusammen. 

(SZ vom 8.11.2005)

----------


## schiene

Hier noch ein paar Hörproben von der DVD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWIFdf1TCyk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMyeS1XRBb4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87rBka3GhYc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIzJ2TswCG8
kann nur sagen :respekt:

----------


## Enrico

Sehr gute Mukke und geniale Localität



Für mich keine Mukke für jeden Tag, aber für nen besonderen Abend, zum geniesen, sehr zu emfehlen :super:

----------


## schiene

Und hier mal ne Videoaufnahme von 1968!Das waren noch Zeiten als die Luft  sauber  und der Sex schmutzig war: :musik: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqh54rSz ... ed&search=

----------

Ich schein wohl musikalisch einfacher gestrickt zu sein. Meine letzte tatsächlich im Laden bezahlte CD war der Soundtrack zu diesem Filmchen.



Mir gefiehl der zweideutige Song " my wet pussy" am besten......   :cool:

----------


## guenny

Meine aktuellen Lieblingsbands - gezogen und auf CD im Auto rauf und runter genudelt - sind
Frumpy, die Nachfolgeband Atlantis und dazu als beste Stücke Atlantis Live in der Hamburger Fabrik (1975!) mit Inga Rumpf als Sängerin. Zum Nachtisch dann von ihr die CDs The best of all my years.

Die Frau hatte und hat Power ohne Ende in der Stimme, da läufts mir heute nochmanchmal kalt den Rücken runter.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Jamiroquai - High Times: Singles 1992-2006

----------


## schiene

Bin durch Zufall auf diese durchgeknallten Typen gestoßen und irgendwie find ich sie klasse.Ist mit Sicherheit nicht jedermanns Geschmack aber ab und wann zieh ich mir die CD mit voller Lautstärke rein....vorallem wenn ich meine Nachbarn ärgern will  :cool:  
 Insane Clown Posse - "The Great Milenko" (1997)
"Die Texte der ICP sind in der Regel stark von Gewalt geprägt und ziemlich irrsinnig. Man findet jedoch auch sehr oft sarkastische und selbstironische Elemente in den Lyrics. Genau diese Mischung macht für die Fans der ICP den Reiz aus. Musikalisch gesehen bedienen sich ICP oftmals Rock/Metal Elementen und vermischen diese mit dem typischen Rap."



Hier mal paar Hörproben von der Band:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JksHVeVCN4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_V03Vn_evw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZZKEjhmHfk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFiKl3cT2n0

----------


## schiene

Heute mal wieder ne CD gekauft die schon länger auf meiner Wunschliste stand.Bestimmt nicht jedem sein Geschmack aber ich höre die Dandy Warhols immer mal wieder gerne.
Welcome to the Monkey House von den Dandy Warhols
http://www.amazon.de/Welcome-Monkey-Hou ... B00009MK0Z

Hier ein paar Hörproben:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wK43DCm-Uc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BATr2LI0RVQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCd3h2oVknk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8L6fJRoTEk

----------


## Samuianer

.....NSU.... ! 


mehr sag ich dazu nicht...

----------


## schiene

@Samuianer
???????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## schiene

Wollte mir diesen Film eigentlich im Kino anschauen ,habs aber zeitlich nie geschaft. Vor 3 Tagen hab ich mir den Film gekauft und muß sagen  :super: Schauspielerrich genial und wer noch dazu die Musik von Jhonny Cash mag ist mit diesem Film bestens beraten.Ein muß in jeder DVD Sammlung.
http://www.countrymusicnews.de/content/view/74/31/

----------

Jo. Cool ist, dass die Schauspieler selbst singen.

----------


## schiene

> Jo. Cool ist, dass die Schauspieler selbst singen.


und das machen die sogar sehr gut,faßt nicht zu glauben das die das so hinbekommen :respekt:

----------

Hat der eigentlich nen Oscar dafür bekommen? Weil der Schwarze der bei Ray nur den Mund verziehen musste ( okay, das machte er sehr gut ) bekam einen.

Im Nordosten Thailands gibt es im übrigen nun neu den Iscaar für die beste Abzocke des Jahres.   ::

----------


## schiene

> Im Nordosten Thailands gibt es im übrigen nun neu den Iscaar für die beste Abzocke des Jahres.


Hehe,und kennste schon die Preisträger für den "Iscaar"2007?
Wer ist nominiert,wer ist dein persönl.Favorit?,wo bekommt man Eintrittskarten für die Verleihung,gibts bei der Verleihung nen rotrn Teppisch,wo ist der Landeplatz für meine Heli wenn ich zur  Iscaarverleihung komme.  ::

----------

Und vor allen Dingen, wo sind die Fotos derer die nominiert sind? Den Preis können doch nur Ladies die gewinnen, die ein echter Knaller sind!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

> Hat der eigentlich nen Oscar dafür bekommen? Weil der Schwarze der bei Ray nur den Mund verziehen musste ( okay, das machte er sehr gut ) bekam einen.
> 
> Im Nordosten Thailands gibt es im übrigen nun neu den Iscaar für die beste Abzocke des Jahres.


 Golden Globe 2006 
 Bester Film – Komödie/Musical 
Bester Hauptdarsteller – Komödie/Musical (Joaquin Phoenix) 
Beste Hauptdarstellerin – Komödie/Musical (Reese Witherspoon) 

 Oscar 2006  
Beste Hauptdarstellerin – Reese Witherspoon 

außerdem waren nominiert:

Bester Hauptdarsteller – Joaquin Phoenix 
Bestes Kostüm-Design 
Bester Schnitt 
Beste Tonmischung

----------

> wer ist dein persönl.Favorit?


Bin da nicht sicher, ob es noch 2007 reicht. bis 2009 sicherlich. Werde berichten.


Natürlich gibt es beim Iscaar auch Kategorien wie:

Hansel des Jahres.
Grösste Summe des Jahres verlocht.


Im Moment ist nur durchgesickert das für den "Puderer des Jahres 2007" Stalker und Fred2 nominiert wurden.

----------


## schiene

"Im Moment ist nur durchgesickert das für den "Puderer des Jahres 2007" Stalker und Fred2 nominiert wurden."   ::

----------


## schiene

> .....NSU.... ! 
> 
> 
> mehr sag ich dazu nicht...


verstehe immer noch nicht das...NSU....  ::  
laßt mich nicht dumm sterben.

----------


## schiene

heute bei Amazon bestellt:

Für mich einer der besten Filme der letzten Jahre(natürlich Geschmackssache)


Filmbeschreibung


In „Sin City“ wird dem Zuschauer keine klare Geschichte im eigentlichen Sinn vorgesetzt. Die Handlung unterteilt sich in mindestens drei verschiedene Episoden, die obendrein noch durcheinander gewürfelt werden. Los geht es mit Hartigan (Bruce Willis), einem Polizisten der alten Schule, für den Moral und Anstand noch keine Fremdwörter sind. Einen Tag vor seiner Pensionierung entführt der durchgeknallte Kinderschänder und Mörder Roark jr. (Nick Stahl) die elfjährige Nancy (Makenzie Vega, später: Jessica Alba). Hartigan stellt den Peiniger des kleinen Mädchens und schießt ihn nieder. Dumm nur, dass sein Partner Bob (Michael Madsen) korrupt und Roark jr. der Sohn des örtlichen Senators (Powers Boothe) ist... 



Dann wird diese Episode jäh unterbrochen. Weiter geht es mit Marv (Mickey Rourke), einem Bär von einem Mann. Seine pure Anwesenheit in einem Raum lässt die stärksten Männer vor Angst erstarren. Seine Hände sind todbringende Waffen. Viele Freunde hat dieser moderne Gladiator nicht. Nur die attraktive Goldie (Jamie King) lässt sich mit ihm ein. Wie er zu diesem Glück kommt, ist ihm selbst nicht klar. Doch Marvs Liaison mit Goldie ist nur von kurzer Dauer. Nach einer heißen Liebesnacht wacht er auf. Neben ihm der leblose Körper von Goldie. Sie wurde ermordet! Schnell ist klar, dass Goldie bei ihm Schutz suchte. Aber vor wem? Er schwört Rache! Seine Nachforschungen führen ihn zur verlassenen Farm von Kevin (Elijah Wood), wo er eine grausige Entdeckung macht… 

In der dritten Episode steht Dwight (Clive Owen) im Mittelpunkt des Geschehens. Wenn es in „Sin City“ überhaupt so etwas wie einen Gentleman gibt, dann ist er es. Die Kellnerin Shellie (Brittany Murphy) wird von Jack (Benicio Del Toro) und seiner Gang bedroht. Für Dwight ist klar, dass er eingreifen muss. Er verpasst Jack eine deftige Abreibung. Aber damit beginnen die Probleme erst. Jack ist so erbost, dass er direkt nach Old Town – das Rotlichtviertel von „Sin City“ – fährt. Als er dort gegen die junge Prostituierte Becky (Alexis Bledel) handgreiflich wird, ist sein Leben verwirkt. Die Frauen von Old Town sind bekannt dafür, dass sie sich so etwas nicht gefallen lassen. Allen voran deren Anführerin Gail (Rosario Dawson) und die Schwert schwingende Rache-Göttin Miho (Devon Aoki). Doch das war ein Fehler. Jack war ein Cop! Dwight sieht nur eine Möglichkeit: Wenn er die Frauen von Old Town vor der Rache der Gesetzeshüter retten möchte, muss er die Leiche verschwinden lassen… Danach geht es noch einmal zurück zur Hartigan-Episode. Gemeinsam haben die einzelnen Abschnitte von „Sin City“ nur eines: Kadie’s Bar in Old Town. Hierhin verschlägt es jeden der verschiedenen Protagonisten mindestens einmal. Auch The Man (Josh Hartnett) sollte noch erwähnt werden. Mit zwei Mini-Auftritten am Anfang und am Ende von „Sin City“ sorgt er für eine gewisse Konstante.

Im Grunde ist Robert Rodriguez ein zweitklassiger Regisseur. Einige seiner Filme wie „El Mariachi“ oder „From Dusk Till Dawn“ haben zwar Kult-Status erreicht, aber dazwischen findet sich auch viel Ausschussware wie „Faculty“ oder „Spy Kids“. Rodriguez' Formkurve zeigte zuletzt jedenfalls deutlich abwärts. Hand aufs Herz: Wer braucht schon ein „Spy Kids 2“ oder „Mission 3-D“? Hätte Rodriguez nicht einen guten Freund namens Quentin Tarantino, wäre er vielleicht mittlerweile sogar in Vergessenheit geraten. Wer weiß? Mit „Sin City“ darf der Texaner aus San Antonio nun aber seine große Auferstehung feiern. Dass er sich überhaupt an Frank Millers brutales Underground-Epos herangewagt hat, kann nur einer gesunden Mischung aus Selbstbewusstsein und Größenwahnsinn zugeschrieben werden. Inhaltlich bedient sich Rodriguez in seinem Film der drei Comic-Bände „The Hard Goodbye“, „The Big Fat Kill“ und „That Yellow Bastard“. Der besondere Clou: Rodriguez versucht sich nicht an einer möglichst werkgetreuen Interpretation, sondern er filmt die Vorlage nahezu Bild für Bild nach:

----------

Frankfurter sind ja noch langsamer als Schweizer.....

----------


## schiene

tja Phommel,hatte das Filmchen schon bevor er in Deutschland als DVD erhältlich war und hab diese jemanden geliehen.Nur weiß ich nicht mehr wem und dieser Typ kommt von alleine nicht auf die Idee sie mir zurückzubringen.  ::

----------


## schiene

kurzweilige Unterhaltung bietet diese DVD Box welche ich gestern bei 
http://www.xjuggler.de/
für 16,50 Euro(inkl.Versandkosten) gekauft habe.4DVDs und über 820 min.Gruselgeschichten Uncut & Remastered.

----------

cool Uncut.....die verschnippseöte version fürs TV konnte man sich kaum antun.

----------


## schiene

Im TV sind auch nicht alle Teile gezeigt wurden und das was sie zeigten war schon ziemlich geschnippelt,da haste recht Phommel.

----------

der ist auch nicht schlecht

----------


## schiene

> der ist auch nicht schlecht


kenne ich nicht aber werde ihn mir mal in der meiner Online-Videothek bestellen.

----------

WICHTIG Lautstärke erhöhen - da Musik relativ leise

Meditation für zu Hause

----------


## schiene

böser Phommel,böser,böser Phommel :smt112

----------

hehe ...reingefallen ?   ::

----------


## schiene

so schön ruhig hier auf Arbeit,dann will man entspannen und dann sowas,nen alten Mann wie mich kann soetwas einige Jahre des Lebens kosten.  ::

----------

Sag nix....ich hatte zuvor noch den Kopfhörer an.   ::

----------


## schiene

hörst mich noch oder gehts schon wieder  ::

----------

Da heute schön ruhig ist bei dir auf der Arbeit:

ein Geschicklichkeitsspiel

----------


## schiene

> Da heute schön ruhig ist bei dir auf der Arbeit:
> 
> ein Geschicklichkeitsspiel


mich schockt nix mehr  :cool:

----------


## schiene

Gestern kam mal wieder per Post nen schönes Filmchen ins Haus.
High Tension - ein franz.Schocker welcher wohl zu einen der bester des Generes zählt.
Zwar ist das Ende etwas wirr,aber wer solche Filme mag wird damit klarkommen.Echt brutales Filmchen welches man am besten Uncut schaut.

Inhalt:
High Tension - Full Uncut Edition

Die beiden Studentinnen Marie und Alex besuchen ihre im abgelegenen Landhaus residierenden Eltern, um sich fern von Herzweh und Alltagshektik auf ihr Examen vorzubereiten. Noch in der Nacht steht ein unbekannter Sadist vor der Tür, der Alex Familie grausam ermordet und sie selbst als Sexspielzeug in seiner Rostlaube mitnimmt, während die unentdeckt gebliebene Marie dem Psychopathen nacheilt um ihre heimlich begehrte Freundin aus den Klauen des Wahnsinnigen Schlächters zu befreien.


kaufen könnt ihr den Film Uncut hier:
http://www.xjuggler.de/product/1476748/

----------

Ist das der mit der Motorsäge am Schluss ?

----------


## schiene

> Ist das der mit der Motorsäge am Schluss ?


Jo,ne Kettensäge ist auch dabei,der Psyschopath wird erst mit ner Folie erstickt,dann bekommt er noch was zwischen die Rippen und wenn ich mich recht erinnere macht die Kettensäge den rest.Hab die DVD schon lange allerdings nur ne gebrannte.Den Film hab ich mir nur noch zusätzlich gekauft.

----------


## schiene

*The Boss Hoss*,hab durch Zufall in der Neujahrsnacht nen Konzert von den Jungs im TV gesehn.Gefiel mir was die Band da live wiedergab.Wie immer ,alles Geschmackssache.Ich finds geil!Trashcountry-Punkrock gemischt mit Witz und Spaß.
Hab mir die CD Rodeo Rodeo bestellt und heut kam sie per Post ins Haus geflattert.
Mehr zur Band findet ihr hier:
http://www.fan-lexikon.de/country/the-bosshoss/

----------


## schiene

Hier mal paar Hörproben von BossHoss,viel Spaß beim anschauen!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5C_bw3aDSOI
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=He4NFXIKQkk
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KReVtfuCiHg
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jxK8_3pBD9Q

----------


## big_cloud

steh ja in meinem Alter nicht mehr so auf Hip-Hop
aber da haett ich doch gern mitgemischt   ::  
http://www.stage6.com/user/GianfrancoDi ... -E-I--(XXX)

----------

Diesen hier werde ich mir  wohl als original KaufDVD besorgen.




Der Film beginnt mit Originalaufnahmen von den Mönchen auf der Strasse, Hinrichtungen und anderen Greueltaten. Und genau dies ist es, was die übertriebene Gewaltdarstellung nicht ins Lächerliche ziehen lässt. Die Gefahr dazu bestand meiner Meinung durchaus, dass dieser vierte Teil zu einer grotesken Abmurkserei verkam. 

Die demonstrierenden Mönche waren schlicht ein Geschenk für Stallone um die Glaubwürdigkeit des Films zu retten.


Was Schade ist: Der Film startet sehr positiv in dem auch die politische Lage Burmas angesprochen wird. Gegen Schluss ist es allerdings mehr oder weniger sinnloses Gemetzel. Naja ist halt nen Rambo Film und nicht so einer wie "The Killing Fields".

----------


## schiene

Läuft seit dem 14.02.2008 in den deutschen Kinos.
Werde wohl warten bis er auf Premiere läuft.

----------


## schiene

Hab mir noch kurz vor dem Urlaub ne neue Scheibe von Tom Petty zugelegt.

Rockig-Countrymäßig angehaucht halt so wie man den "Tom"kennt.
Hier ne Kritik aus dem Net.
Als Tom Pettys letztes Album "Highway Companion" im Sommer 2006 erschien, wehte ein melancholischer Wind durch die Redaktion. Gut, Pettys letzte zwei oder drei Platten waren nicht so gut ausgefallen wie die zu Beginn der 90er Jahre, dennoch war es bedauerlich, dass ein Superstar, der trotz seines Erfolgs immer die künstlerische Freiheit bewahrt hatte, die Gitarre an die Wand hängen wollte.

Um so erstaunlicher, dass der ergrauende Blondschopf aus Florida plötzlich wieder in aller Ohren ist – und zwar mit einem Album, dass er mit den Mitgliedern einer Band aufgenommen hat, die kaum jemand kennt. Kein Wunder, handelt es sich um die Combo, in der er spielte, bevor er die Heartbreakers gründete.
Die Namen sind nicht alle unbekannt, denn Gitarrist Mike Campbell und Keyboarder Benmont Tench begleiten Petty schon seit den frühen 70er Jahren. Mit dem zweiten Gitarristen Tom Leadon und dem Schlagzeuger Randall Marsh ist jedoch fast das originale Lineup von damals am Werk. Petty spielt Bass und singt auf den meisten Stücken, Mike Campbell bedient die Gitarre auf dem rechten Lautsprecher, Leadon die auf dem linken. Eine interessante Aufgabenteilung
"Schlagzeug, Kabel, alte Freunde und so weiter. Live aufgenommen, Stimmen, Harmonien und alles Andere. Arrangements auf dem Fußboden des Studios ausgearbeitet. In 10 Tage entstanden, ohne Kopfhörer. Los Angeles im August '07", ist im Booklet zu erfahren. Genauso geht es auch los: Ohne Schnickschnack, ohne Allüren, tight. Der countryeske Opener "Shady Grove" ist ein bekannter Traditional, der mit Bonanza-Stimmung gleich zum Mitwippen verführt.

Die erste Singleauskopplung "Scare Easy" bietet klassischen Folk-Rock wie zu Pettys besten Zeiten. Mit "Orphan Of The Storm" folgt eine Ballade, bei der auch Neil Young hätte mitmachen können. Eine musikalische Verwandtschaft, die immer wieder herauszuhören ist, etwa in "Crystal River", das durch ein improvisiertes Intermezzo knapp zehn Minuten lang ausfällt. Ob rock'n'rollig ("Six Days On The Road", "This Is A Good Street") oder eher ruhiger ("Oh Maria") – in der ersten Hälfte des Albums gibt es keine Durchhänger.

Ob tatsächlich vierzehn Stücke aufs Album mussten oder es zehn bis zwölf auch getan hätten, ist eine Diskussion wert, jedenfalls taucht gegen Schluss der eine oder andere Füller auf. So besitzt "The Wrong Thing To Do" zwar Ohrwurmqualitäten, ist aber kaum mehr als ein Verschnitt aus "Mary Jane's Last Dance" und Cameos "Word Up!". Entbehrlich sind auch das Instrumental "June Apple" sowie "Bootleg Flyer", dessen Gesang sich so anhört, als wären die Batterien des Mikros allmählich leer. Das wie ein Traditional klingende, aber von Petty stammende "House Of Stone" bietet jedoch einen gelungenen Abschluss.

Totgesagte leben länger, heißt es treffend. Das gilt auch für Tom Petty, der mit "Mudcrutch" nicht nur seine beste Scheibe seit dem Soundtrack zu "She's The One" (immerhin 1996) vorlegt, sondern auch mit seinen alten Kumpels wieder auf Tour geht. Fortsetzung folgt.
TRACKLISTE

1.Shady Grove
2.Scare Easy
3.Orphan Of The Storm
4.Six Days On The Road
5.Crystal River
6.Oh Maria
7.This Is A Good Street
8.The Wrong Thing To Do
9.Queen Of The Go-Go Girls
10.June Apple
11.Lover Of The Bayou
12.Topanga Cowgirl
13.Bootleg Flyer
14.House Of Stone

----------


## schiene

Gestern kam sie per Post!!
*AC/DC NO BULL* live from Plaza de Toros de La Ventas in Madrid.
Alle AC/DC Fans welche dies DVD noch nicht haben,geil,geil,geil dieses legendäre Konzert.
Ich habe den Directors Cut gekauft.

http://www.amazon.de/AC-DC-Bull-Dire.../dp/B001D7NTOS

----------


## Willi Wacker

http://www.jbonamassa.com/jgp.html

http://www.jbonamassa.com/ootd.html

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hab mir in Bangkok diese doppel Musik DVD zugelegt....
....absolut genial was sich da auf der Bühne abspielt!



[youtube:3j3zvv0y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c4SSJnvCZE[/youtube:3j3zvv0y]

----------


## schiene

Ist heute per Post eingetroffen.

*"Chok Dee,kämpfe für deinen Traum"*vom selben Regiseur welcher "Schenke keine Blumen in Thailand"und Nachflogerfilm gedreht hat.

Inhalt:
Ryan (Dida Diafat) muss in Paris sechs Monate hinter Gittern sitzen. Dort trifft er auf den ehemaligen Boxmeister Jean (Bernard Giraudeau), welcher ihm die lebensgefährliche Kampfsportart „Muay-Thai“ beibringt. Jean bringt Ryan dazu, sein Leben zu ändern und endlich wieder einen Sinn hineinzubringen. Als die sechs Monate um sind, geht Ryan nach Thailand, um dort das Trainingslager aufzusuchen, welches ihm Jean beschrieben hat. Doch als er schließlich ans Ziel kommt, darf er nicht hinein. Ryan will sich den Zutritt und die Aufnahme erkämpfen, und so beginnt sein steiniger Weg zum „Muay-Thai-Meister“...


Info:
Autobiographische Verfilmung der Lebensgeschichte von Dida Diafat

----------


## schiene

Ich habe mir den Film "Chok Dee"gerade angeschaut und kann ihn wirklich empfehlen.Auch wer keinen Kampfsport mag wird an dem Film gefallen finden!!
Dida Difrat,11facher Muaythai Weltmeister spielt sich selbst und dies wirklich super  ::  
Ein ehrlicher,gut gemachter Film mit viel "Thailandhintergrund" welcher nicht unbedingt geschönt dargestellt wird.
Mein Tip:ANSCHAUEN!!!

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Schiene

----------


## schiene

> ...Schiene


jaaaaa??????was denn????

----------


## Willi Wacker

...war gestern abend....sorry, vergessen    ::

----------


## schiene

wollte ich mir schon immer mal zu legen....nun hab ichs endlich geschafft!!!


Hörprobe:

[youtube:w3tbd5oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUOrwVqPlec[/youtube:w3tbd5oo]

----------


## schiene

Für alle der etwas "härteren Gangart"hier ne gute Scheibe welche ich heute bekam.

Der Sänger hat ne absolut geile Stimme!!!

*Volbeat / Guitar Gangsters & Cadillac Blood / 2008 / CD

*


*noch 3 Hörproben:*
[youtube:3racqq2x]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpO_6wrrztY[/youtube:3racqq2x]

[youtube:3racqq2x]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64rWXQORpA8[/youtube:3racqq2x]

[youtube:3racqq2x]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvqeqgeNCJQ[/youtube:3racqq2x]

----------


## schiene

Kam heute per Post.
Hab sie bei Ebay für 7 Euronen erworben.
Ein Mix aus alten und neueren Konzertmitschnitten und zwischendurch immer mal einem kleine Interview oder Kommentaren der Band.

----------


## Enrico

Heute gekauft, und für   ::   ::  befunden!

----------


## Enrico

Jammermucke, aber ich hab sie gekauft....

Kann man sich anhören und passt zur Zeit

----------


## schiene

am Freitag mit der Post gekommen
*Der blutige Pfad Gottes 2*
In Boston ist ein Priester nach speziellem Ritus ermordet worden, alle Anzeichen deuten auf eine Rückkehr der vor zehn Jahren erfolgreich aktiven und seither nie gefassten Vigilantenbande The Saints. Im Exil auf dem Land beschließen darauf die wahren Saints, deren Name solchermaßen beschmutzt wurde, wieder zu den Waffen zu greifen und der alten Heimat einen neuen Besuch abzustatten. Drei korrupte Cops, eine exzentrische FBI-Agentin und die gesamte Unterwelt der Ostküste harren ihres Erscheines in gespannter Erwartung - und sie werden nicht enttäuscht.

cooler Actionfilm,kurzweilig und mit vielen witzigen Dialogen.
4 von 5 Sternen

----------


## schiene

hab mir bei Amazon Ong Bak 2 uncut bestellt.
Heute lag er im Briefkasten.mal schauen wie er ist.
Handlung:
Im Thailand des späten Mittelalter fällt die noble Familie des jungen Tien einem Massaker durch intrigante Höflinge zum Opfer. Der kleine Knabe entgeht dabei nur knapp der Sklaverei und landet bei einer mächtigen Banditenbande, deren Anführer sein Potential zur Kampfmaschine erkennen und ihn umfassend zum Krieger ausbilden. Solcherart gereift übernimmt Tien die Führung des Haufens, stattet dem Sklavenmarkt einen Gegenbesuch ab und kümmert sich schließlich um die Mörder seiner Eltern.

----------


## schiene

Heute bekommen.....



Nach seinem dritten Soloalbum „Highway Companion” (07/2006), der kurzzeitigen Re-Union der Southern-Rockband Mudcrutch für ein Studio- und ein Live-Album sowie der exzellenten „Live Anthology“-Box, die man sich unbedingt in der Super Deluxe Version gönnen sollte, hat Tom Petty (59) wieder die Heartbreakers um sich geschart und mit „Mojo“ ein Album eingespielt, mit dem die sechs Herzensbrecher nicht nur zurück zu ihren Wurzeln finden, sondern auch neue, frische Energien an den Tag legt.
Fast acht Jahre ist die letzte Zusammenarbeit zwischen Petty und den Heartbreakers auf dem Album „The Last DJ“ (10/2002) inzwischen her. Eine lange Zeit, in der wohl die Auferstehung von Mudcrutch mit allen Originalmitgliedern ausschlaggebend dafür war, dass sich die Heartbreaker-Mannschaft mit reaktivierter Spielfreude für ein neues Album zusammentat. Die 15 Songs wurden zwischen April 2009 und Januar 2010 live im bandeigenen Studio aufgenommen und bedeuten eine bemerkenswerte Entwicklung im typischen Heartbreakers-Sound.
Tom Petty (Gesang, Gitarre), Mike Campbell (Gitarre), Benmont Tench (Keyboards), Ron Blair (Bass), Scott Thurston (Mundharmonika, Gitarre) und Steve Ferrone (Drums) umzingeln auf „Mojo“, ihrem 12. gemeinsamen Werk, sämtliche Spielarten ur-amerikanischer Musik, wobei die Blueseinflüsse am stärksten sind („Jefferson Jericho blues“, „Candy“, „I should have known it“, „U.S. 41“). Doch es geht auch anders! So ist „First flash of freedom” eine siebenminütige Nummer, die beinahe Jazzrock-artige Züge besitzt, die verträumten Titel „The trip to Pirate’s Cove“ und „Something good coming“ erinnern an das Gitarrenspiel Mark Knopflers, „No reason to cry“ kommt als herzerweichende Country-Ballade daher, „Don’t pull me over“ verwendet dezente Reggae-Elemente und „Good enough“ nimmt .die Atmosphäre von Pink Floyds „Shine on you crazy diamond auf“
Tom Petty erweist sich einmal mehr als bildreicher Geschichtenerzähler, der es voll und ganz genießt, den Storytelling-Charakter des Blues für sich zu nutzen. Das macht Spaß. Und deshalb halten sich Petty und Co. auch nur selten an das Standardsongformat von drei Minuten. Dessen ungeachtet wirkt das Liedmaterial ausgeglichen und zu jeder Zeit spannend, auch wenn es nicht den Heartbreakers-Sound aus den 80er und 90er Jahren zu hören gibt. Hier ist eine Band im, ähem, hohen Alter erwachsen geworden, was sie so urwüchsig klingen lässt wie noch nie – und wenn ein Song deshalb sieben Minuten lang sein muss, dann ist das eben so!
Quelle:
http://www.cdstarts.de/kritiken/105832-Mojo.html

----------


## schiene

*AC/DC Iron Man 2*
auf der Seite ist auch ein sehenswerter Konzertausschnitt dabei!!
http://www.laut.de/ACDC/Iron-Man-2-(Album)

----------


## schiene

*Der W - Schneller, Höher, Weidner*
2 DVDs+CD und tolles Booklet
http://www.amazon.de/Schneller-H%C3%...2321705&sr=1-1

----------


## chauat

Film & Musik Lade ich bei „Usenext, Software and sex to“   ::   ::   , OK kostet auch aber dafür geht es selbst in China.   ::  
Es gibt alles, bis jetzt wusste ich immer was anzufangen mit meinen 50GB im Monat anzufangen.



Grüße aus Bela Italien, Fano,   ::  
Martin

----------


## schiene

> Film & Musik Lade ich bei „Usenext, Software and sex to“  :Martin


die Qualität bei fast allen Anbietern ist aber meist mieserabel.Ok,zum schauen auf dem PC lagts meist noch aber ansonsten isses nix .

----------


## Enrico

Gerade eben gekauft:



Lied 3: Unforgiven   ::

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:1eyi0hq5]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reNMNXpOgvY[/youtube:1eyi0hq5]

----------


## schiene

tolle Scheibe die bestimmt auch "Willi"gefällt!!Hab sie gestern bekommen.

*Band Of Joy"
Robert Plant zieht alle Register*von Manfred Bleskin 

von Manfred Bleskin 

Modernen Blues, ein brachiales Stück Rock and Roll, einen Song, der die Nähe zu den Beatles nicht leugnen kann und ein großartiges fünfzigerkitschiges Lied: Alles das bietet die neue CD von Robert Plant.

Ihren Namen hat die Scheibe im Gedenken an die "Band of joy” erhalten, in der Plant zu Beginn seiner Karriere mit dem späteren Drummer von Led Zeppelin, John Bonham, spielte. Wer ein Album in Nashville im US-Bundesstaat Tennessee aufnimmt, der verfolgt meist die Absicht, seinen Aufnahmen einen ganz besonderen Countrytouch zu geben. Wer’s dann noch in den "House of the Blues"-Studios macht, deren Vorläufer schon Großmeister Johnny Cash besang, will noch einen Schuss schwarzer Schwermutsmusik hinzufügen. Plant hatte die Absicht. Und ihm ist eine Platte gelungen, die wie sein Vorjahreswerk mit Alison Krauss ein paar Grammys verdient hat.

Plant zieht alle Register. Mit der Einspielung von "Satan Your Kingdom Must Come Down" hat der Mann aus Bromwich in der englischen Grafschaft Staffordshire aus einem schlichten Traditional einen ausdrucksstarken, modernen Blues gemacht, der gleichwohl nicht weißgespült wirkt. Die Versicherung, Jesu Stimme gehört zu haben und das Reich des Teufels vernichten zu müssen ist - vielleicht - eine späte öffentlich-musikalische Absage an den Satanskult, mit dem Led Zeppelin dereinst unterschwellig hausieren ging. Ob sie’s ernst gemeint haben, ist ohnehin fraglich. Schließlich war die "Sympathy For The Devil" der Rolling Stones auch kaum etwas anders als ein billiger, wenn gleich in der Wirkung manchmal nicht ungefährlicher Marketingtrick.

Ein "singer of joy"
"Angel Dance", der Opener der Scheibe, ist ein brachiales Stück Rock and Roll mit eingewebter Mandoline, toll arrangiert. Gleiches gilt für Track zwei, "House Of Cards". Das darauffolgende "Central Two-O-Nine" scheint von Jimmy Rodgers beeinflusst. Oder Woody Guthrie. Oder beiden. Gelungen! "You Can’t Buy Me Love" kann und will wohl auch seine Nähe zu "Can’t Buy Me Love" von den Beatles nicht leugnen. Selbst das Solo von Buddy Miller lehnt sich kongenial an George Harrisons Vorlage an. Miller spielt übrigens eine sagenhafte Gitarre, die - eingefleischte Led-Zep-Fans mögen’s mir verzeihen - Jimmy Page gar nicht vermissen lässt. "Falling In Love Again" stammt aus der Feder von Dillard Crume, einst Mitglied der legendären Soul Stirrers und Andrew Kelly, der einmal bei den Kelly Brothers mitmischte, die - um Irrtümern vorzubeugen - nichts, rein gar nichts mit einer Truppe ähnlichen Namens gemein hat. Ein großartiges, fünfzigerkitschiges Lied. "Harm’s Swift Way", fast Country pur. Sie haben Recht, ich hab’ ein paar Songs der insgesamt zwölf vergessen zu erwähnen. Doch ich garantiere Ihnen: Sie sind genauso gut wie die beschriebenen. Robert Plant ist eben ein "singer of joy" in einer "band of joy".

----------


## Erich

Vorgestern gekauft, gestern geguckt:

http://samesame-themovie.com/

Hmm, normalerweise sind solche Filme nicht mein Fall, aber der hat was.

----------


## Robert

> Vorgestern gekauft, gestern geguckt:
> 
> http://samesame-themovie.com/
> 
> Hmm, normalerweise sind solche Filme nicht mein Fall, aber der hat was.


Hatten wir irgendwo schon die Diskussion, warum er nicht in Thailand gedreht wurde, 
wenn die Hauptdarstellerin schon aus Thailand kommt?
Außerdem passt das Thema doch eh besser nach Thailand, was hat den Buck da geritten?

----------


## Enrico

Wie zu erwarten.... Spitze  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Super!

Schönes deutliches bild >>>  1.300px × 1.300px

----------


## Robert

Die Musik ist immer genial, aber muß das Bild deshalb so groß sein?

----------


## Enrico

Huch   ::  , änders nachher...

----------


## Enrico

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002Q4U ... ZM989KGPHB

Ich war 5 mal im Kino, er sollte ja nur dort kommen. Hab in nun für 7,99 EUR im ITunes gekauft...

----------


## schiene

> [
> Ich war 5 mal im Kino,.


5x???
Ich mag den Typen überhaupt nicht und die Musik ist auch nicht unbedingt mein Ding.

----------


## Enrico

Naja, ich war nun auch nicht sein Fan Nummer 1, aber seine Musik und seine Shows fand ich schon immer beeindruckend. Die Tour wäre auch gigantisch geworden und ich hätte sie bestimmt auch besucht, wenn nicht schon alles ausverkauft gewesen wäre.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Welche Musik DVD,CD habt ihr in letzter Zeit gekauft


...Musik wird immer gehört !!!
Filme werden  - wenn schon denn schon im - im TV geguckt

Live Konzerte in Musik Clubs für kleines Geld 
mit Musikern welche sich anstrengen 

Grosse Konzerte - Bob Dylan und Mark Knopfler - war mal echt eine Ausnahme ( das tu ich mir für 100 € auch nicht mehr an )

...und gekauft wird schon lange nix mehr
weder CD noch DVD

...a so, Michael Jackson
der konnte singen und tanzen   ::  
war im letzen Jahr mit meiner Tochter bei einer grossen Show
http://www.thrillerlive.com/show/
mit seiner Musik und Doppelgängern
klasse !!!! da hatten sich die 100 € ( pro Person   ::   aber gelohnt )

----------


## schiene

naja,das gefällt nicht jedem aber mir  um so mehr...  ::  
War heute im Briefkasten und läuft gerade mit voller Lautstärke...
mal schauen wenn der erste Nachbar anklopft  ::  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6I28...eature=related

----------


## Willi Wacker

...macht der nun den Slang vom Adolf ?
ist ja fürchterlich ! ...aber Sorry mein lieber Schiene

ist das die Zukunft, die deutsche Jugend ?
du mitten drin mit einer Thai ?

----------


## schiene

Ich finde Rammstein gut,nicht weil sie die erfolgreichste deutsche Band sind,sondern weil sie
nicht langweilig und spießig sind!!
Wenn Somlak nicht gerade ihre Thaimusik hört legt sie auch mal gerne Rammstein oder die Onkelz auf.
Läuft bei mir nicht ständig,aber sehr oft.
Auch sowas mag ich...schon wegen der anspruchsvollen Texte :cool:

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ach du Scheiße
da hab ich aber von - langweilig und spießig
ein ganz anderes Bild im Kopf und vor Augen

----------


## schiene

macht doch nix "Willi"
Wäre ja schlimm wenn wir alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten. ::

----------


## schiene

das dürfte auch wieder @Willi"gefallen....
Im Media Markt für 5,99 Euro bekommen....


Auch zum 40. Bühnenjubiläum lassen die Herren von Status Quo nicht locker, was dieses im Mai 2006 in Birmingham mitgeschnittene Konzert beweist. Wenn eine Band seit 40 Jahren Platten macht und auf der Bühne steht, ist die Gefahr sehr groß, in Routine zu verfallen. Und gerade Status Quo waren besonders gefährdet, denn ihnen wurde fast von Beginn der Karriere an vorgeworfen, eh immer nur das Gleiche zu spielen. Aber der Erfolg spricht für sie. Denn hätten Francis Rossi und Rick Parfitt, die beiden Originalmitglieder aus den ersten Tagen, einfach nur ihre vermeintliche Erfolgsformel immer wieder reproduziert und ihren Stiefel 'runtergespielt, so wären sie irgendwann längst auf den Oldie-Festivals und Bierzelten gelandet. Stattdessen spielen Status Quo immer noch in den großen Hallen, die sie mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit ausverkaufen. So war das auch am 26. Mai 2006, als sie ihr 40-jähriges Bühnenjubiläum im traditionsreichen NEC im englischen Birmingham feierten. Hier entstand eine fulminante Live-DVD, die den Beweis antritt, dass Status Quo noch voller Leben stecken. Sicherlich merkt man der Band an, dass sie Klassiker wie "Caroline", ihren langjährigen Show-Opener, oder "Rockin' All Over The World", ihre Hitversion des John-Fogerty-Songs, nicht zum ersten Mal spielt, aber sie erfüllt die Songs noch mit Leben. Eine ausgewogene Setlist trägt zudem dazu bei, dass die fast zwei Stunden niemals langweilig werden. Denn neben den großen Hits hatten sich Status Quo auch für aktuelle Songs wie das programmatische "The Party Ain't Over Yet" oder lange schon nicht mehr gespielte Stücke wie "Gerundula" oder "What You're Proposing" entschieden.

----------


## schiene

soeben im Briefkasten gefunden....


*AC/DC - Live at River Plate* 

Einfach nur der Hammer.Das Konzert ist echt nicht mehr zu topen und für alle AC/DC Fans *ein MUSS*
Das Konzert lief übrigens auch am 31.12.2011 in 3sat

Darsteller: AC/DC 
Format: Audiobook, NTSC 
Sprache: Unbekannt (Dolby Digital 5.1), Unbekannt (PCM Surround), Englisch (Dolby Digital 5.1) 
Untertitel: Englisch, Italienisch 
Region: Alle Regionen 
Bildseitenformat: 4:3 - 1.33:1 
Anzahl Disks: 1 
FSK: Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren 
Studio: Sony Music Entertainment 
Erscheinungstermin: 6. Mai 2011 
Produktionsjahr: 2011

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Das Konzert lief übrigens auch am 31.12.2011 in 3sat


...hab ich gesehen  ::

----------


## schiene

*Game of Thrones*  (1.Staffel)

Diese Phantasie-Abenteuerserie lief letzte Woche im TV.Leider konnte ich nicht alles schauen und daher hab ich mir 
die 1. Staffel der Serie al Blu-ray DVD gekauft.
Ich fand die Serie absolut spitze.Wer es nicht kennt kann hier etwas drüber lesen
http://www.hbo.com/game-of-thrones/i...ayMQIAUmYXOA==
5 DVDs mit 525 Minuten Spannung und Abenteuer zum Preis von 39,90.
Ich freue mich schon auf die 2.Staffel

----------


## Enrico

Ich hab mir heute die "BallastDerRepublik" gekauft. Kommt sehr gut, bin gerade beim letzten Titel.

----------


## schiene

Dies Blue-Ray DVD hatte ich mir vor paar Tagen im Saturn für 5,99 Euro gekauft.
Ich war selten so enttäucht wie von diesem Film,schlechte Quali,miese Schauspieler,schlechte Synchronisierung und einfach nur ein schlechter Film!
Den würde ich jetzt nicht mal geschenkt nehmen :: 
*Fighting Beat* 
Darsteller: Than Thanakorn, Amornit Sriphung, Sura Theerakon, Nattanun Jantarawetch, Nahatai Lekbumrung 
Regisseur(e): Piti Jaturaphat 
Format: Dolby, PAL 
Sprache: Deutsch (DTS-HD 7.1) 
Untertitel: Deutsch 
Region: Region B/2 
Bildseitenformat: 16:9 - 1.77:1 
Anzahl Disks: 1 
FSK: Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren 
Studio: SUNFILM Entertainment 
Erscheinungstermin: 6. August 2010 
Produktionsjahr: 2007 
Spieldauer: 79 Minuten

----------


## Enrico

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.add-on-music.de/Pohlmann_AlbumCover_NixOhneGrund_1400.jpg

----------


## Enrico

Ich mag Pur nicht unbedingt, aber Live sind sie immer eine Ohrenweite für mich. Also für die neue Woche mal zugeschlagen und bis jetzt: Topp!



Hier kann man die CD sich in den nächsten 24h kostenlos anhören:

https://play.google.com/music/playpr...%3D&authuser=0

----------


## schiene

Enrico,dein Musikgeschmack wird immer schrecklicher,selbst meine Mutter bekommt bei der Musik Brechreize  ::

----------


## Lage

Bei mir war es 
Freiwild, Feinde deiner Feinde und Black Sabbath, 13.

Gruß Lage

----------


## Enrico

https://play.google.com/store/music/...z6zjhwwo4edzaq

----------


## Enrico

Nicht der Renner, aber für Fans mal wieder was neues. Hätte mir mehr versprochen

----------


## Willi Wacker

...der Organist von Pur , der cherry, spielt hier bei uns 2 x im Jahr in einem kleinen Club
Für 10 € Eintritt. da singt und spielt er " seine Musik  " R & B 
Ganz klasse.!!

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Westernhagen hat auch seine Zeit hinter sich..schon als Amarianzugträger war er bei mir durch
früher hat er gute Musik gemacht...da war alles ehrlich

hier der Cherry Gehring von Pur...wie vorher angemerkt

----------


## Enrico

Gefällt mir richtig gut  ::

----------


## Enrico



----------


## Enrico

*Future Islands*

in meinen Ohren seit langen mal wieder der "Hammer" und nicht nur ein ok...

----------


## Enrico

Extra wach geblieben um einer der ersten Käufer zu sein. Herberts neues Album!

----------


## schiene

Extra wach geblieben um einer der ersten Käufer zu sein. Herberts neues Album!
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Extra wach geblieben um einer der ersten Käufer zu sein. Herberts neues Album!


...kann nich, oder ?

das beste was ich vom Hebbert gehört habe war am Anfang seines Singens
" Currywurst "

----------


## yuaho

Mein Lieblings Lied von Herbert ist auch älter, die Live Version von Vollmond (heisst das so ? Länger nicht mehr gehört). Wenn ich aber schon was aus der Ecke höre, bevorzuge ich den "Mitbewerber" Westernhagen. Dessen Stil ist mir irgendwie näher.

----------

